# Replying to a post



## mapste (Feb 5, 2012)

Duh.... I see posts where some text from a previous post has been inserted. How do I do that, please. I couldn't figure out anyplace else to ask this question.

Thanks!


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Do you see the quote button under every post ? Just hit that and edit to your liking and/or add your own text outside the quote tags.

Also see here Posting Help


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

mapste said:


> Duh.... I see posts where some text from a previous post has been inserted. How do I do that, please. I couldn't figure out anyplace else to ask this question.
> 
> Thanks!


Here is a pic of where quote button is.


----------

